# I love HeroMachine!



## Knightfall (Dec 11, 2007)

I decided to revisit the HeroMachine website, after years of ignoring it. Man, I'm I glad I did. They now have HeroMachine v.2.5 up and running as well as 3 other versions. The Classic Edition that started it all, a Real Life Edition, and a Rock Star Edition.

I decided to give the 2.5 version a try and I must say it's great if you want to create a fast character design for almost any gaming scenerio. I decided to update an old d20 Modern character idea of maine, and the image attached below is the result. (I decided that a simple black and white version was better.)

Anyway, I just thought I'd point out HeroMachine for those that might have forgotten about it and for those that have never visited the site. I'll be posting more creations here as I come up with them.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 11, 2007)

*V is for Victory!*

A quick superhero character using the Real Life Edition of HeroMachine!






Dang, it's past 2:30am... time to get some sleep.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, I love it too. It doesn't handle well all your needs but it's still the best free character visualization program online. I'm just creating my jedi/mercenary character with it.


----------



## bento (Dec 11, 2007)

Its a favorite of my kids as well.  They love coming up with all kinds of heroes.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*Rumbler*

A tough hero... watch out for the ball & chain.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

Inspired by the Alpha Flight character...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2007)

*A Guardian Chronicles inspired character*

Now I'm just having fun...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 16, 2007)

*Ironhawk*

One of the main characters of what I call the Guardian Chronicles. Ironhawk leads the elite unit known as First Defense.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 16, 2007)

*Firestorm*

Another Guardian Chronicles character...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 16, 2007)

*Darkstar 2275*

This Guardian Chronicles character is the second character to use the Darkstar alias. The original Darkstar, the First Guardian, was killed in the late 1990s by an alien servant of the evil universal force known only as The Darkness.

This new Darkstar was bestowed the codename of Darkstar when he joined First Defense. He is considered second-in-command after Ironhawk.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 16, 2007)

*Snowcat*

Another Canadian super hero... Snowcat.

I don't have a background for her, but I'd say she grew up in Yellowknife in the Northwest Territories.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2007)

*My first try:*


----------



## Pyrandon (Dec 16, 2007)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Inspired by the Alpha Flight character...




Holy cow!  I haven't thought of Alpha Flight in a long time!  That was my comic of choice back in the 80s;  In storage I have issues 1 - about 30 or 40 in mint condition.  May have to pull them back out and take a glance.

Thanks for bringing back the memories!  & thanks also for reminding me of hero machine;  great fun.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Dec 16, 2007)

Rearden Jens (current campaign character)


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 17, 2007)

Imagine, if you will, that Indiana Jones and Lara Croft could meet. And imagine if they hit it off. It could be that she's thrown back through time, and he has to help her get back. I would say that this happened before Raiders of the Lost Ark.

Once she gets back she discovers that she's pregnant and nine months later has a little girl she names Indiana, which is a perfectly good name for a girl. This young prodigy has the combined skills of her mother and father, and both their attitudes combined.

Lara raises her to know and understand who her father was and to be proud of her unique heritage. She even manages to acquire his hat and whip from his "son", once she proves who she is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 17, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 17, 2007)

*My First Try at Real Life Edition:*


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fat Man Jack*

This character is from my Guardian Chronicles universe, which is an idea I've been working on for d20 Modern for some time now. Fat Man Jack is a Old West lawman who watches over a small settlement only known as "Bordertown", which sits right on the border between the US (Montana) and Canada (Alberta).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 17, 2007)

*Madeline: Country-Western Star*






Okay, I gotta admit, I really liking Hero Machine. Maybe I should start my own thread.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 17, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, I gotta admit, I really liking Hero Machine. Maybe I should start my own thread.



Don't worry about it. Feel free to post any Heromachine characters you want here. It's a free for all thread, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 17, 2007)

*Alpha Star*

Just something random...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 18, 2007)

*In tribute to the Order of the Stick!*

Roy needs to be raised from the dead soon.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 18, 2007)

*Stubby*

Just having fun again...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2007)

*Lady Immolota*


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 18, 2007)

*a minotaur warrior...*

Last one for today...


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 18, 2007)

Pyrandon said:
			
		

> Holy cow!  I haven't thought of Alpha Flight in a long time!  That was my comic of choice back in the 80s;  In storage I have issues 1 - about 30 or 40 in mint condition.  May have to pull them back out and take a glance.
> 
> Thanks for bringing back the memories!  & thanks also for reminding me of hero machine;  great fun.



For more meories, old & new, check out the Alpha Flight wikipedia entry...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_Flight


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2007)

*Whiplord:*


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 18, 2007)

*Okay, I lied... one more!*

*Lady Hulk*

What would happen if Wolverine and She-Hulk had a love child? Well, I thought that and this was the result. Raised by her mother, has her father's bad attitude, and a mix of their strengths and weaknesses.

She only has one claw and her bones are coated with adamantium --- she was born this way. The "metal" is bonded right to her gamma DNA.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2007)

*Lightstar*

Here is Lightsar, a modern day paladin from the 56th Dimension. He appearad in a one shot MnM game a couple of months ago:


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 18, 2007)

*American Eagle*

I just can't stop creating new heroes... this one is a little wacky.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2007)

Wacky indeed! But cool!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 18, 2007)

*Lynx*

Snowcat's partner...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2007)

*Mankee, Protector of the Jungle:*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2007)

*Hero For Hire: Sargeant Simolean*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2007)

*King Queen, Superhero Crossdresser:*


----------



## AnonymousOne (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh God Frukathka ... you went there... *tries to claw eyes out*  

Seriously, players I play with would kill on sight and with extreme prejudice.


----------



## gill_smoke (Dec 21, 2007)

*Brother Lady*

Ya know, they (King Queen) are cute in a way only the transgendered can be. The previous poster's Gender Bias is not the only gamer position there are gaymers and then then there's me the non traditional older fool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not gay in the least, nor am I crossdresser. It was just an idea for a character that popped into my head.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ho! Ho! Ho!*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 24, 2007)

Are those horns?


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 24, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are those horns?



It's a helmet with horns.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 24, 2007)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> It's a helmet with horns.



Ah. Very cool.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 25, 2007)

Lord Kringle's wife...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 25, 2007)

Looking good.


----------

